# Post your Top 5 games and rate each others



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

In no specific order:

1. Resident Evil 4
2. Spyro the Dragon: Ripto's Rage
3. Deus Ex
4. Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
5. Final Fantasy 6


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Haven't played any of the games on your list so I can't rate it. Looks pretty solid, though. Oracle of Ages and FF6 are games I've been wanting to play but just haven't got around to it.


My list:
1. Earthbound 
2. Shin Megani Tensei Nocturne
3. Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
4. Bloodborne
5. Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Dark Souls
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Mafia
Omikron: The Nomad Soul


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. BioShock Infinite
2. BioShock
3. BioShock 2
4. Ōkami
5. Tomba!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

(in no real order)

Red Dead Redemption
Skyrim
GTA San Andreas
Call of Duty: World at War
MGSV


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

No order:

1. Spyro 2
2. Timesplitters 2
3. Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
4. Halo 2
5. Batman: AA


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

1. twisted metal black
2. bioshock
3. resident evil 4
4. ?
5. ?


----------



## DazedSpore (Dec 27, 2016)

No order:

Legend of Zelda (all of them)
Goat Simulator
Spore
Sims3
Guild Wars2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1- S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl
2- S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Call of Pripyat
3- System Shock 2
4- Path of Exile
5- Dark Souls



TuxedoChief said:


> 3. Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy





Aribeth said:


> Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
> 
> Omikron: The Nomad Soul


Best Starwars games ever made, so far.
Much better than Knights of the old romance simulator.

And Omikron...you don't see that one often on people's list. A real hidden gem. Too bad a remake would kind of suck now that David Bowie isn't around anymore.



HenDoggy said:


> 1. twisted metal black


There's so much potential with this series. Imagine it with the customization of the Mechwarrior games where you can create your own weird player, buy engines, wheels, weapons, cars etc and custom everything the way you want and then play online or offline(single player campaign).


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Best Starwars games ever made, so far.
> Much better than Knights of the old romance simulator.


I've actually finished it with guns only, on Jedi Master difficulty. No lightsaber. Was a lot of fun 

Also, your #1 game is weird to me cause I played stalker when it came out, finished it, and I thought it was mediocre and there was nothing special about it. lol

Actually I remember being really excited for it because it was being hyped up by gaming magazines for many years before it came out. There was pictures and all sorts of stuff about it, and I think it got delayed a couple of times. Then it finally came out and it was such a big disappointment haha.


----------



## StJudeThaddeus (Jan 5, 2017)

No order:
1. the STALKER series
2. the fallout series
3. Skyrim
4. Witcher 3
5. Farcry 3


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> 1. BioShock Infinite
> 2. BioShock
> 3. BioShock 2
> 4. Ōkami
> 5. Tomba!


I give it a Bioshock/10


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
2. Tales of Symphonia
3. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
4. Pokemon Red
5. Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> I've actually finished it with guns only, on Jedi Master difficulty. No lightsaber. Was a lot of fun
> 
> Also, your #1 game is weird to me cause I played stalker when it came out, finished it, and I thought it was mediocre and there was nothing special about it. lol
> 
> Actually I remember being really excited for it because it was being hyped up by gaming magazines for many years before it came out. There was pictures and all sorts of stuff about it, and I think it got delayed a couple of times. Then it finally came out and it was such a big disappointment haha.


I never got that good at Jedi Knight lol. And i liked the Jedi combat way too much. Lightsaber is all i used after i learned the dismemberment code. 

Did you play the first Jedi Knight, with the live action cutscenes? It was a good game too.

And S.t.a.l.k.e.r. is a love it or hate it kind of game. It's amazing now with the many good mods for the series. Mods like Autumn Aurora 2, Zone Reclamation Project, Oblivion Lost, Misery, Call of Chernobyl bring the series to a whole new level.

If you decide to give Shadow of Chernobyl a shot again, try it with Autumn Aurora 2 or ZRP. It's much better. AA2 makes the game look pretty amazing while enhancing the difficulty a little. And ZRP fixes a lot of broken vanilla crap while adding some smart tweaks. Oblivion Lost is one heck of a mod too. There's many, many mods but those are the most popular.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> There's so much potential with this series. Imagine it with the customization of the Mechwarrior games where you can create your own weird player, buy engines, wheels, weapons, cars etc and custom everything the way you want and then play online or offline(single player campaign).


Yeah, I'm kinda sick to my stomach how they made that crappy twisted metal for PS3 and then abandoned the franchise altogether. All they had to do was make twisted metal black 2, focus on offline, tweak the gameplay with more customization more dark mature storylines etc. this was the one defining game of my childhood listening to all the crazy stories and being absolutly terrified lol

I need to play system shock though. I read it's like the unofficial prequel to the bioshock games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

HenDoggy said:


> I need to play system shock though. I read it's like the unofficial prequel to the bioshock games.


Bioshock is a like a spiritual successor.

System Shock 1 just got an enhanced edition with tighter controls. It makes the game so much better for new players. And there's also a SS remastered in the works, but that will take a while. You can try the demo free on Steam.

System Shock 2 is the game to try though. Oozes atmosphere(creepy) and the gameplay is great. It's one of those unforgettable games everyone should play at least once.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Bioshock is a like a spiritual successor.
> 
> System Shock 1 just got an enhanced edition with tighter controls. It makes the game so much better for new players. And there's also a SS remastered in the works, but that will take a while. You can try the demo free on Steam.
> 
> System Shock 2 is the game to try though. Oozes atmosphere(creepy) and the gameplay is great. It's one of those unforgettable games everyone should play at least once.


Ah ok. Yeah, that was the reason why I ranked bioshock as one of my favorites. The atompshere is absolutely amazing in that game.

I would try it but I'm not a pc gamer


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@HenDoggy

Well, either system shock enhanced or SS2(both are 10$ each on Steam right now) would run on any old toaster lol. The demo uses Unity though, so you'll need a decent rig to run it.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

1. Dark Souls or Bloodborne The Old Hunters DLC (yes, just the DLC)
2. STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl (modded)
3. Red Dead Redemption
4. Shadow of the Colossus
5. Baldur's Gate 2



Aribeth said:


> Also, your #1 game is weird to me cause I played stalker when it came out, finished it, and I thought it was mediocre and there was nothing special about it. lol


Your opinion is weird. You should replay it with mods. I don't think there's really a game out there that has better atmosphere besides the other one, Call of Pripyat, and it's really challenging with the right mods. It was a buggy piece of **** when it first came out so don't blame you for thinking it was mediocre.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Paperback Writer said:


> 1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
> 2. Tales of Symphonia
> 3. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 4. Pokemon Red
> 5. Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


7/10


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

1. Kingdom Hearts series
2. Resident Evil 4 
3. Metal Gear Solid series
4. Soul Reaver
5. The World Ends With You


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

1. Gears of War 3
2. Halo Wars
3. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
4. Far Cry 3
5. Titanfall 2 

I have many others I like but since I'm only allowed to add 5, I'll add the ones I had the most fun with and enjoyed. Halo Wars 2 might replace one of these games if it's good.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> 1. Gears of War 3
> 2. Halo Wars
> 3. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
> 4. Far Cry 3
> ...


Only played MW2 and FC3. MW2 I pretty much played obsessively back in high school but wouldn't go near now. Far Cry 3 is great.

As for my list, in no particular order:

1. Deus Ex 
2. Splinter Cell 
3. Hitman 
4. Mass Effect 
5. Dishonored

Honorable mentions go to Manhunt, Resident Evil and Tekken.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (GB)
- FTL (PC)
- Shining Force 1 (Megadrive/Genesis)
- Fallout 3 - with mods (PC)
- Super Mario World (SNES)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time 
Mafia 
Bioshock 
Perfect Dark 
Witcher 3


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My ratings of the previous posters' game lists of the games I know:
Bioshock (8.5/10)
Bioshock 2 (7/10)
Resident Evil 4 (8.5/10)
Twisted Metal Black (9/10)
Kingdom Hearts (10/10)
LoK: Soul Reaver (9/10)
Deus Ex (7.5/10)
Final Fantasy VI (8.5/10)
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (9/10)
Batman: Arkham Asylum (9.5/10)
Doom (7/10; dated but still has a pretty good fun-factor.)
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (9/10)

Mine (oldschool):
- Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
- Resident Evil 2
- Twisted Metal 2
- Silent Hill 2
- Mega Man 3

I'm old now. Sigh.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

1. Master of Orion 2
2. Crusader Kings 2
3. Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
4. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
5. Mass Effect


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

1: counter-strike (all of them)
2: mafia
3: gta vice city
4: heroes of might and magic 4
5: yoshi's story


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Silent Hill 4
Mass Effect 
Metal Gear Solid 3
System Shock 2 
Bioshock


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

FF: Crisis core, dishonoured, skyrim, TLOU, heavy rain.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

in no order

Skryim
EliteDangerous
DeusEx series
FlightSimulatorX
SW:KOTR (original)

others:
Balder's Gate series
XCOM: ufo defense (original)
JaggedAlliance 2
Operation Flashpoint, Arma series
System Shock 2
Half-Life 1&2


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#1 Sonic The Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
#2 Dishonored
#3 Pokemon Sun & Moon
#4 Mass Effect 1 (I prefer this game to ME2, and have never played 3)
#5 TES V: Skyrim

A few years ago, I'd have put Minecraft and Undertale on this list. The former is a game I am apparently irredeemably burnt out from, while the latter is, frankly, tarnished by its fanbase.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@ShatteredGlass

10/10
Just because of Bioshock Infinite and Dishonored. :b

edit: oh you changed it, never mind. lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Mc Borg said:


> @ShatteredGlass
> 
> 10/10
> Just because of Bioshock Infinite and Dishonored. :b
> ...


lol. Honestly, it was a bit of a toss-up between Skyrim and Bioshock Infinite and the 5/6th spots. Ultimately, I chose Skyrim because I find it to be a much more relaxing game to play. Bioshock Infinite has a spectacular story that is 600x times better than any of Skyrim's, but that story and the action packed gameplay are emotionally exhausting to me. Skyrim is great for simply wandering around, seeing the sights, and lol'ing at the writing & mechanics.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually bought Skyrim for ps3 a while back (it was like $12 at walmart). I should probably get around to playing it. I haven't even opened it, haha.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Mc Borg said:


> I actually bought Skyrim for ps3 a while back (it was like $12 at walmart). I should probably get around to playing it. I haven't even opened it, haha.


If you can, I'd avoid playing that version. The PS3 version is notorious for framerate issues that get worse with an increasing save file size. It also has no mods, so you're stuck with the default mechanics and the criminally under-saturated graphics.

It's quite easy to run on PC, if we're not talking the Special Edition. The PC version is far and away the best version (who's surprised), but of course, it's your choice.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum
God of War series
Uncharted series
Hitman Blood Money
Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

dead24 said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum
> God of War series
> Uncharted series
> Hitman Blood Money
> Splinter Cell Conviction


Apply yourself/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> - Mega Man 3
> 
> I'm old now. Sigh.


I bought that one when it came out. I remember paying a guy 4$ of gas to drive me there so i could get Megaman 3. At first i was kind of disappointed because it wasn't Megaman 2, but i like it quite a bit after playing it for a few days.



JustThisGuy said:


> Doom (7/10; dated but still has a pretty good fun-factor.)


Doom should have been on my list just for the amount of time i spend playing it and trying mods. I like it so much more than the new Doom.
Just recently played Brutal Doom Black edition and i'm getting rekd at higher difficulties.



Neo said:


>


Wonderboy. What a great game from way back when.
I'm a big fan of Wonderboy in Monster land.

And Dayyyytooonnaaa...If you remember the song lol . I wasted a lot of work quarters on that game. I still prefer Sega Rally though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't think of an exact accurate top 5 right now, but 5 off the top of my head that I know I loved:

Hotline Miami 1/2
The Binding of Isaac
Arkham Asylum
Red Dead Redemption
Bastion


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@Neo

Wonderboy: The Dragon Trap looks pretty good so far.






And so does Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom






Lets hope they honor the old games instead of cashing in on the name.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

SM64
CODMW2
DA:O
The Binding of Isaac
Hotline Miami
Honourable mentions:
Jak and Daxter
Crash Warped
FFVII
DBZBT3
Ape Escape
and others I currently can't remember


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

1. The Sims 3
2. Minecraft
3. Cities: Skylines
4. Zoo Tycoon (both the original and 2)
5. Civilization series

I didn't realize it until I assembled this list but I guess I like sandbox building games. Does anyone have any recommendations for me based on this because I feel like I've been playing these 5 games forever?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Europa Universalis 4
Mass Effect 2
Half Life 2
Bioshock: Infinite
The Witcher 3


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

No particular order:

-Limbo
-Inside
-Pokemon Crystal (My favourite from the entire series)
-Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2 (first game I ever played)
-Hotline Miami


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

No particular order:

- Pokemon Ruby
- Metroid Fusion
- Doom II
- World of Warcraft
- Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Plasma said:


> No particular order:
> 
> - Pokemon Ruby
> - Metroid Fusion
> ...


Great choices with Doom II and WoW. I'm sure you've played the Brutal Doom mod.

My list in no order except for #1 and #2:

#1: Battlefield 3
#2: World of Warcraft
- KOTOR/KOTOR II
- Mirror's Edge
- FEAR


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> Great choices with Doom II and WoW. I'm sure you've played the Brutal Doom mod.


Yes definitely. I've also been involved in the Doom modding community for some time now.

With WoW, its been a part of my life since I was about 9 years old, and I continue to play it to this day.

Without that game, I probably wouldn't have discovered my favourite bands/musicians through PvP/exploit videos, or people who have inspired me in life. I owe a lot to WoW.

Your list is pretty good too, FEAR is a fantastic horror game.


----------



## Shattereddelusions (Jan 27, 2017)

1. Arkham Asylum
2. This War of Mine
3. LIMBO
4. Amnesia: The Dark Descent
5. Starcraft II


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

1. Earthbound
2. Katamari Damacy
3. Psychonauts
4. Persona 4
5. Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

In no particular order, and there are probably other games I would include if I thought about it longer.

The Binding of Isaac
Pokemon series
Final Fantasy VI
Psychonauts
Cave Story

Edit: I forgot Day of the Tentacle and Zero Escape series.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

1. The Witcher 3 (DLCs included)
2. Dark Souls 3
3. Ori and the Blind Forest
4. Jak and Daxter series
5. World of Warcraft

I'm not really sure about the order, but that's how I'm feeling right now, so there you go


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Final Fantasy VII
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
Starcraft
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Minecraft

It's hard to make lists like this because I've been gaming for so long. Like I've got classic, nostalgia favorites and then more recent favorites. So I included a little of both.

EDIT: I was supposed to rate the one above me right?

Witcher 3, I dunno, I could never get into it even though I loved 1 and 2. 
Never played DS3, I don't like insane difficulties
I own Ori and the Blind Forest but haven't played it yet! I need to.
Never even heard of Jak and Daxter
As to World of Warcraft, that was on my list for many years. Until I realized how unfun it really was the whole time. So much of that game just feels like a job to me. I re-subbed for Legion and have been playing again, but eh... It's definitely gotten old after what, 12 years? Meh.

EDIT 2: Aaaaand I completely forgot Starcraft. I played the hell out of that game for YEARS. I love the original Starcraft and Brood Wars. II was okay but I guess I'm not really into RTS anymore, at least not multiplayer.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Tetragammon said:


> Final Fantasy VII
> Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
> Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
> Minecraft
> ...


Minecraft is a great game, possibly timeless, we'll see where it's at in a decade I suppose.

Here are my top five, in no order, off the top of my head.

Dark Souls
Civilisation V
Dead Space
FTL: Faster Than Light
Mass Effect 2


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

dark souls
kingdom hearts
shadow of the colossus 
metal gear solid 2
the last of us


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

in no order:
1. Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
2. Morrowind
3. Arcanum
4. System Shock 2
5. Dragon Quest 8


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Easy

1: Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
2: Jazz Jackrabbit
3: Medal of Honor: Airborne
4: Zeliard
5: Duke Nukem 3D

(I have a tendency to switch between top lists)


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

The order flipflops around depending on my mood:

1. Doom franchise
2. Fallout 3/New Vegas
3. Return to Castle Wolfenstein/Wolfenstein The New Order/Wolfenstein The Old Blood
4. Killing Floor 1 & 2
5. Grand Theft Auto series


----------

